# Photoshop - Hilfe



## serolyx (22. April 2007)

*Standardshortcuts*

Windows - DunkelRot
Mac - DunkelBlau

*Datei Menü*

Neu (New) Strg-N Cmd-N
Öffnen (Open) Strg-O Cmd-O
Öffnen als (Open As) Strg-Alt-O 
Schließen (Close) Strg-W Cmd-W
Speichern (Save) Strg-S Cmd-S
Speichern unter (Save As) Strg-Shift-S Cmd-Shift-S
Als Kopie speichern (Save a Copy) Strg-Alt-S Cmd-Option-S
Für Web speichern (Save for Web) Strg-Alt-Shift-S Cmd-Option-Shift-S
Seite einrichten (Page Setup) Strg-Shift-P Cmd-Shift-P
Drucken (Print) Strg-P Cmd-P
Beenden (Quit) 	Strg-Q Cmd-Q
Springen zu (Jump to) ImageReady 2.0 Strg-Shift-M Cmd-Shift-M
Hilfe (Help) F1 F1

*Bearbeiten Menü*

Widerrufen (Undo) Strg-Z Cmd-Z
mehrere rückschritte machen: Strg+Alt+Z Cmd+Option+Z
Ausschneiden (Cut) Strg-X Cmd-X
Kopieren (Copy) Strg-C Cmd-C
Auf eine Ebene kopieren (Copy Merged) Strg-Shift-C Cmd-Shift-C
Einfügen (Paste) Strg-V Cmd-V
In die Auswahl einfügen (Paste Into) Strg-Shift-V Cmd-Shift-V
Frei Transformieren (Free Transform) Strg-T Cmd-T

*Bild Menü*

Tonwertkorrektur (Adjust Levels) Strg-L Cmd-L
Auto-Tonwertkorrektur (Adjust Auto Levels) Strg-Shift-L Cmd-Shift-L
Auto Kontrast (Adjust Auto Contrast) Strg-Alt-Shift-L Cmd-Option-Shift-L
Gradationskurven (Adjust Curves) Strg-M Cmd-M
Farbbalance (Adjust Color Balance) Strg-B Cmd-B
Helligkeit/Kontrast (Adjust Hue/Saturation) Strg-U Cmd-U
Farbton/Sättigung Strg-U Cmd-U
Sättigung verringern (Desaturate) Strg-Shift-U Cmd-Shift-U
Umkehren (Invert) Strg-I Cmd-I
Extrahieren (Extract) Strg-Alt-X Cmd-Option-X
Verflüssigen (Liquify) Strg-Shift-X Cmd-Shift-X

*Ebenen Menü*

Neue Ebene (New Layer) Strg-Shift-N Cmd-Shift-N
Ebene durch Kopie (Layer via Copy) Strg-J Cmd-J
Ebene durch Ausschneiden (Layer via Cut) Strg-Shift-J Cmd-Shift-J
Mit darunterliegender gruppieren (Group with Previous) Strg-G Cmd-G
Gruppierung aufheben (Ungroup) Strg-Shift-G Cmd-Shift-G
Nach vorne bringen (Bring to Front) Strg-Shift-] Cmd-Shift-]
Schrittweise vorwärts (Bring Forward) Strg-] Cmd-]
Schrittweise rückwärts (Send Backward) Strg-[ Cmd-[
Nach hinten stellen (Send Back) Strg-Shift-[ Cmd-Shift-[
Mit darunterliegender auf eine Ebene reduzieren (Merge Down) Strg-E Cmd-E
Sichtbare auf eine Ebene reduzieren (Merge Visible) Strg-Shift-E Cmd-Shift-E

*Auswahl Menü*

Alles auswählen (Select All) Strg-A Cmd-A
Auswahl aufheben (Deselect) Strg-D Cmd-D
Erneut wählen (Reselect) Strg-Shift-D Cmd-Shift-D
Auswahl umkehren (Inverse) Strg-Shift-I Cmd-Shift-I
Weiche Auswahlkante (Feather) Strg-Alt-D Cmd-Option-D

*Filter Menü*

Letzter Filter wiederholen (Last Filter) Strg-F Cmd-F
Verblassen (Fade) Strg-Shift-F Cmd-Shift-F

*Ansicht Menü*

Farb-Proof (Preview CMYK) Strg-Y Cmd-Y
Farbumfang-Warnung (Gamut Warning) Strg-Shift-Y Cmd-Shift-Y
Einzoomen (Zoom In) Strg-+ Cmd-+
Auszoomen (Zoom Out) Strg-- Cmd--
Ganzes Bild (Fit on Screen) Strg-0 (Null) Cmd-0 (Null) 
Tatsächliche Pixel (Actual Pixels) Strg-Alt-0 (Null) Cmd-Option-0 (Null) 
Extras ausblenden (Hide Edges) 	Strg-H Cmd-H
Zielpfad (Hide Path) Strg-Shift-H Cmd-Shift-H
Lineale einblenden (Show Rulers) Strg-R Cmd-R
Raster (Hide Guides) Strg-; Cmd-;
Ausrichten Strg-# Cmd-#
Hilfslinien fixieren Alt-Strg-ü 

*Werkzeug Leiste*

Auswahlellipse/ -rechteck (Marquee) M M
Verschieben (Move) V V
Lasso L L
Zauberstab (Magic Wand) W W
Freistellungs (Crop) C C
Slice K K
Airbrush J J
Pinsel (Paintbrush) B B
Stempel (Stamp) S S
Protokoll-Pinsel (History Brush) Y Y
Radiergummi (Eraser) E E
Verlauf (Gradient) G G
Weichzeichner (Blur) R R
Abwedler (Dodge) O O
Direkt-Auswahl (Direct selection) A A
Text (Type) T T
Zeichenstift (Pfadwerkzeuge/Path) P P
Rechteckwerkzeug (Vector/Vektoren) U U
Anmerkungen (Notes) N N
Pipette (Eyedropper) I I
Hand H H
Zoom (Lupe) Z Z
Standardfarben (Default) D D
Maskierungsmodus (Quick Mask) Q Q
Vollschirm (Screen mode) F F
Springen zu ImageReady Strg-Shift-M Cmd-Shift-M



*Filter*

ich habe erstmal eine kleine Bildergalerie gemacht, damit man sieht welcher Filter was bewirkt.







 erstmal das Original, eine Kirche auf Santorinie, wo ich jetzt auch gern wäre.

*Kunstfilter*

01. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 02. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 03. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 04. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 05. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 06. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




07. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 08. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 09. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 10. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 11. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 12. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




13. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 14. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 15. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




01. Aquarell / Watercolor
02. Buntstiftschraffur / Colored Pencilschraffiert.
03. Diagonal verwischen / Smudge Stick
04. Farbpapierkollage / Cutout
05. Fresko / Fresco 
06. Grobe Malerei / Dry Brushes
07. Grobes Pastell / Rough Pastels
08. Körnung und Aufhellung / Film Grain
09. Kunststoffverpackung / Plastic Wrap
10. Malgrund / Underpainting
11. Malmesser / Palette Knife
12. Neonschein / Neon Glow
13. Ölfarbe getupft / Paint Doubs 
14. Schwamm / Sponge
15. Tontrennung und Kantenbetonung / Poster Edges

*Malfilter*

01. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 02. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 03. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 04. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 05. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 06. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




07. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 08. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




01. dunkle Malstriche
02. gekreuzte Malstriche
03. Kanten betonen
04. Konturen mit Tinte nachzeichnen
05. Kreuzschraffur
06. Spritzer
07. Sumi-e
08. verwackelte Striche

*Rendering - Filter*

01. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 02. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 03. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 04. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 05. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




01. Beleuchtungseffekte
02. Blendenflecke
03. Differenz Wolken
04. Fasern
05. Wolken

*Scharfzeichnungsfilter*

01. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 02. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 03. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 04. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




01. Konturen scharfzeichnen
02. Scharfzeichnen
03. Stark Scharzeichnen
04. Unscharfmaskieren

*Stilisierungsfilter*

01. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 02. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 03. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 04. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 05. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 06. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




07. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 08. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 09. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




01. Extrudieren
02. Kacheleffekt
03. Konturen finden
04. Konturwerte finden
05. Korneffekt
06. leuchtende Konturen
07. Relief
08. Solarisation
09. Windeffekt 

*Störungsfilter*

01. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 02. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 03. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 04. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




01. Helligkeit interpolieren
02. Staub und Kratzer
03. Störungen entfernen
04 Störungen hinzufügen

*Strukturierungsfilter*

01. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 02. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 03. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 04. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 05. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 06. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




01. Buntglasmosaik
02. Kacheln
03. Körnung
04. mit Struktur versehen
05. Patchwork
06. Risse

*Vergröberungsfilter*

01. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 02. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 03. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 04. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 05. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 06. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




07. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




01. Facetteneffekt
02. Farbraster
03. Kristallisieren
04. Mezzotint
05. Mosaikeffekt
06. Punktieren
07. Verwacklungseffekt

*Verzerrungsfilter*

01. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  02. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 03. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 04. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 05. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 06. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




07. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 08. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 09. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 10. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 11. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 12. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




01. Distorsion
02. Glas
03. Kräuseln
04. Ozeanwellen
05. Polarkoordinaten
06. Schwingungen
07. Strudel
08. Verbiegen
09. Versetzen
10. Weiches Licht
11. Wellen
12. Wölben

*Videofilter*

01. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 02. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




01. De-Interlace
02. NTSC - Farben

*Weichzeichenfilter*

01. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 02. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 03. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 04. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 05. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 06. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




07. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 08. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




01. Bewegungsunschärfe
02. Durchschnitt
03. Gaußscher Weichzeichner
04. Radialer Weichzeichner
05. Selektiver Weichzeichner
06. Stark Weichzeichnen
07. Verwackeln
08. Weichzeichnen

*Zeichenfilter*

01. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 02. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 03. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 04. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 05. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 06. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




07. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 08. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 09. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 10. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 11. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 12. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




13. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 14. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




01. Basrelief
02. Chrom
03. Contestift
04. Feuchtes Papier
05. Fotokopie
06. gerissene Kanten
07. Kohleumsetzung
08. Kreide und Kohle
09. Prägepapier
10. Punktierstrich
11. Rasterungseffekt
12. Stempel
13. Strichumsetzung
14. Stuck

*Sonstige Filter*

01. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 02. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 03. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 04. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




01. Dunkle Bereiche vergrößern
02. Helle Bereiche vergrößern
03. Hochpass
04. Verschiebungseffekt


----------



## serolyx (22. April 2007)

kann mir mal bitte jemand helfen und sagen warum das mit den bildern über imageshack nicht klappt?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (22. April 2007)

Wieso was funktioniert da nicht? Ich kann alle Bilder ansehen.


----------



## tobee (22. April 2007)

DirtyWorld hat gesagt.:


> Wieso was funktioniert da nicht? Ich kann alle Bilder ansehen.


Bei mir funktioniert auch alles.


----------



## serolyx (22. April 2007)

ich seh komischerweise nur die links, aber nicht die kleinen vorschaubilder, die aufs grosse verlinken...


----------



## Muster Max (22. April 2007)

Wow, klasse, scheint ja eine menge Arbeit drin zu stecken aber meinst du nicht,
das ganze wäre in ein wenig weiter ausgearbeiteter Form im Tutorials Bereich von
Tutorials.de besser aufgehoben? So läuft dieser Beitrag irgendwann einmal Gefahr
in der Masse der Beiträge unter zugehen. 

An Deiner Stelle würde ich vielleicht einmal einen Moderator per PN anschreiben
ob Du das ganze nicht als Tutorial hier veröffentlichen kannst.

In diesem Sinne bedanke ich mich erst einmal und wünsche Dir weiterhin Gutes
Gelingen 

mfg Muster Max


----------

